# Post Upgrade/Move Problems, Please Post HERE.



## Bob Hubbard

Right now, everything should be working smoothly. A few people may experience some hiccups until the DNS updates. Monday or Tuesday you'll be able to use the martialtalk.com domain name again, rather than the IP.

Still to be fixed:
- The Arcade.

Any other problems, please let me know. This is a new server, so may need some fine tuning. Slow page loads, timeouts, etc, please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

- Couple of graphic's missing in master template.


----------



## Andrew Green

Arcade not working:



> *Fatal error*:  Call to a member function on a non-object in */home/martialt/public_html/forum/arcade.php* on line *167*


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Yup.  Will work on that tomorow. It's more than a 5 minute patch.
I'm calling it a night. Will pick up patchin tomorow.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

"art" bit of profile displayed on each post disappeared


----------



## Makalakumu

I love the new post editor.  I especially like the spell check.  However, in the attachments catagory, I noticed that certain files are not allowed to me.  How can I be cleared to post movies?  Is there an upgrade from supporting member that I could purchase...maybe like super member or ultra member or kami member?


----------



## Makalakumu

By movies, I meant mpegs...btw, I would have edited my post, but that doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Attatchments: If they are listed, you should be able to upload them, as long as they are within the listed limits.  Videos have no dimension limits.


----------



## mantis

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Right now, everything should be working smoothly. A few people may experience some hiccups until the DNS updates. Monday or Tuesday you'll be able to use the martialtalk.com domain name again, rather than the IP.
> 
> Still to be fixed:
> - The Arcade.
> 
> Any other problems, please let me know. This is a new server, so may need some fine tuning. Slow page loads, timeouts, etc, please let me know.
> 
> Thank you.


 This is weird this bug wasnt present last night but today when i type: martialtalk.com or martialtalk.com/forum i get a "You have chosen to open... open with/save to disk" dialog, in both IE and firefox.


----------



## mantis

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Right now, everything should be working smoothly. A few people may experience some hiccups until the DNS updates. Monday or Tuesday you'll be able to use the martialtalk.com domain name again, rather than the IP.
> 
> Still to be fixed:
> - The Arcade.
> 
> Any other problems, please let me know. This is a new server, so may need some fine tuning. Slow page loads, timeouts, etc, please let me know.
> 
> Thank you.


 also, another problem that was not present last night when you click the "quick reply" button nothing happens


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I think both of these are DNS related. 
The later may be fixed by clearing browser cache, and restarting the browser.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

mantis said:
			
		

> This is weird this bug wasnt present last night but today when i type: martialtalk.com or martialtalk.com/forum i get a "You have chosen to open... open with/save to disk" dialog, in both IE and firefox.


Issue confirmed, it's with the web server. Should be fixed shortly.


----------



## Lisa

When sending pm's I have noticed it does not ask to track them.  Is this the way it will be from now on, or a glitch?


----------



## 7starmantis

When quoting it seems to turn all smilies and quotation marks (and such) into text (code) instead of their regular appearance.  7sm


----------



## shesulsa

When posting I am unable to use any of the editing features, e.g. bold, ital, smilies, justification.  Bob, I can't tell you how much I'm already enjoying the new changes!  I hope the glitches are easy and quick to fix.


----------



## arnisador

I just went to www.martialtalk.com and it listed the HTML source code in my browser (FireFox)! Weird. Asking to go to www.martialtalk.com/forum worked fine though. Maybe this is the same problem with the main page alluded to above. Funny, it worked fine for me last night/early this morning aftert he upgrade!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Lisa said:
			
		

> When sending pm's I have noticed it does not ask to track them.  Is this the way it will be from now on, or a glitch?


Scroll down, you should see a check box to request a reciept.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

shesulsa said:
			
		

> When posting I am unable to use any of the editing features, e.g. bold, ital, smilies, justification.  Bob, I can't tell you how much I'm already enjoying the new changes!  I hope the glitches are easy and quick to fix.


I tweaked a few settings. Make sure under USERCP-Options you have advanced editor selected.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

7starmantis said:
			
		

> When quoting it seems to turn all smilies and quotation marks (and such) into text (code) instead of their regular appearance.  7sm


May be DNS related.  I'll reseach this.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> May be DNS related.  I'll reseach this.


*Current Unresolved Issues:*

Still to be fixed:
- The Arcade.
- Couple of graphic's missing in master template.
- "art" bit of profile displayed on each post disappeared
- HTML code displaying rather than parsing  - *RESOLVED*
- When quoting it seems to turn all smilies and quotation marks (and such) into text (code) instead of their regular appearance. - *RESOLVED*


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Concerning Editor Issues:
We now have -3- levels of editor. Quick, Semi-Quick and Advanced.
If you are seeing code, look and see if you have an option to "Go Advanced".


----------



## jfarnsworth

Bob,
Keep up the good work.


----------



## shesulsa

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Concerning Editor Issues:
> We now have -3- levels of editor. Quick, Semi-Quick and Advanced.
> If you are seeing code, look and see if you have an option to &quot;Go Advanced&quot;.


  I still only have these options for editing:  





> Basic Editor - A simple text box. Standard Editor - Extra formatting controls Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Use this one: Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing


----------



## shesulsa

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Use this one: Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing


 'kay, I've been doing that, so what I'll do now is set it to basic, save settings, sign off, sign on again and change it back to enhanced, save, and see what happens.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Clear browser cache as well.


----------



## shesulsa

How do i do that?  Note: firefox


----------



## Andrew Green

shesulsa said:
			
		

> How do i do that?  Note: firefox



Edit - Preferances - Privacy - push clear


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Also try Tools - Options


----------



## shesulsa

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Edit - Preferances - Privacy - push clear


Didn't find that but found a cache clear under Tools>Options on the Firefox menu.


----------



## Andrew Green

odd... my Firefox doesn't have an "options" under the tools menu...  Maybe Linux/windows version differences... oh well...


----------



## shesulsa

Aw, jeez, that's too bad, Andy.  Ah well ... vive la difference!  *Test* _Test_ _*Test

opcorn::angel:  Yep, *__*seems to all be werkin' now. Thank ye, Bob!!
*_


----------



## Andrew Green

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Aw, jeez, that's too bad, Andy.  Ah well ... vive la difference!  *Test* _Test_ _*Test
> 
> opcorn::angel:  Yep, *__*seems to all be werkin' now. Thank ye, Bob!!
> *_



Oh no....  somebody take the colors and faces away from her again


----------



## shesulsa

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Oh no....  somebody take the colors and faces away from her again


  You're just made cuz I called you 'Andy.'


----------



## Rich Parsons

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I think both of these are DNS related.
> The later may be fixed by clearing browser cache, and restarting the browser.


   I could not get in until just now, becuase I think of the path I was using to resolve the DNS look up.  Looks like it is up and running


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Bob:

I no longer see my style or discipline noted in the upper right hand corner of my posts.  Do I config somewhere new to show that?

Egg

PS:  Love the new editing interface.


----------



## mantis

Bob.
if i go to photo gallery is there a way to go back to the forum without hitting the "back" from the browser?
thank you!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

mantis said:
			
		

> Bob.
> if i go to photo gallery is there a way to go back to the forum without hitting the "back" from the browser?
> thank you!


Not at the moment. I'll be adding that once I have a chance to look at the gallery code.


----------



## MA-Caver

Maybe I'm too lazy to back read but what are the yellow rep markers for?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

See the post about upgraded rep system


----------



## arnisador

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> odd... my Firefox doesn't have an "options" under the tools menu... Maybe Linux/windows version differences... oh well...



Mine does (under Windows), and that's how I clear the cache periodically.


----------



## mantis

so now when you want to type on a new line you have to insert the "br" tag yourself? otherwise everything appears on the same line


----------



## Navarre

Yes, I noticed that several of my posts became one long paragraph with no line breaks. Script problem or do I need to change something?


----------



## mantis

Navarre said:
			
		

> Yes, I noticed that several of my posts became one long paragraph with no line breaks. Script problem or do I need to change something?


 what im doing is putting < then br then / then > all together (i didnt put it together because it will be interpreted as a new line and you wont see it) "


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Clear your browser caches, and make sure you're set for Enhanced Editor. If that doesn't work, try dropping back to Basic.

Also, try this:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=445423&postcount=25


----------



## arnisador

No problems here.

I'm using quick reply and not manually adding any tags.


----------



## OUMoose

Not really a problem, but a question.  Previously the "Forum tools" button had a slide-out control with "Mark all as Read" as an option.  Now, it seems to just be an anchor link to the bottom of the page.  Was this intended?  I sort of liked the menus.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Not really a problem, but a question.  Previously the "Forum tools" button had a slide-out control with "Mark all as Read" as an option.  Now, it seems to just be an anchor link to the bottom of the page.  Was this intended?  I sort of liked the menus.


Try clearing your cache and/or restarting your browser. The drop downs work ok for me.




If you are having interface issues (editor not working, drop downs not dropping, buttons not buttoning, etc) please include which browser you are using when reporting a problem.  Also, before reporting it, try clearing your browsers cache and restarting it. If you haven't rebooted your system recently, you might try that as well.  Thank you.


----------



## 7starmantis

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> I love the new post editor. I especially like the spell check. However, in the attachments catagory, I noticed that certain files are not allowed to me. How can I be cleared to post movies? Is there an upgrade from supporting member that I could purchase...maybe like super member or ultra member or kami member?



Spell Check? Am I missing something? I rallie kneed u sphel cheker


----------



## 7starmantis

Oh, and I dont seem to be getting PM pop up messages anymore. I have checked and rechecked the option for it. :idunno:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Oh, and I dont seem to be getting PM pop up messages anymore. I have checked and rechecked the option for it. :idunno:


Check popup stopper settings. With the DNS change, stuffs, well, changed.


----------



## OUMoose

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Try clearing your cache and/or restarting your browser. The drop downs work ok for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are having interface issues (editor not working, drop downs not dropping, buttons not buttoning, etc) please include which browser you are using when reporting a problem.  Also, before reporting it, try clearing your browsers cache and restarting it. If you haven't rebooted your system recently, you might try that as well.  Thank you.


Cache cleared.  Object still not working.  

Running Opera 8.5 on Windows XP.  It's my work laptop (gets rebooted everyday), and was working fine previously.  

May not have been clear previously.  When you clicked on the "tools" button at the top of a forum, I'm guessing a DHTML object spawned a new little window listing some options like "Mark all as read", "subscribe", etc.  This is now just redirecting to the bottom of the page where the options reside.  Just for giggles, I tried it in Internet Explorer as well (after clearing the cache) and it does the same thing.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Cache cleared.  Object still not working.
> 
> Running Opera 8.5 on Windows XP.  It's my work laptop (gets rebooted everyday), and was working fine previously.
> 
> May not have been clear previously.  When you clicked on the "tools" button at the top of a forum, I'm guessing a DHTML object spawned a new little window listing some options like "Mark all as read", "subscribe", etc.  This is now just redirecting to the bottom of the page where the options reside.  Just for giggles, I tried it in Internet Explorer as well (after clearing the cache) and it does the same thing.


hmm....I tested ok on Opera, Netscape, IE and Firefox.  Give it a day to work out, and I'll research in the mean time.


----------



## bignick

Seeing some weird things with avatars and button images, most notably, Bob seems to be using JFarnsworth's avatar.  Other various weird things.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Clear cache & cookies, restart browser, and give it a day or 2 to smooth out. DNS is updating at a nice clip, but tends to be a little wonky.


----------



## mantis

Mr. Bob
how long did you wait for the DNS peeps to update?
what's the company anway?
the one i deal with takes like 10 days if i call them 3 times a day. and takes forever if i dont.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

We run DNS on this server. I updated the registrar with the new name servers 2 days before we started the site move, and then changed MT to use them after I was confident the site was running ok. I just checked the old site, and daily traffic there is down from 2GB to about 50MB, so it looks good.

I use GoDaddy as a registrar as they seem to have good push-updates on DNS changes.


----------



## Jade Tigress

> When quoting it seems to turn all smilies and quotation marks (and such) into text (code) instead of their regular appearance.





> When posting I am unable to use any of the editing features, e.g. bold, ital, smilies, justification. Bob, I can't tell you how much I'm already enjoying the new changes! I hope the glitches are easy and quick to fix.


  Yep. Same here. Love the changes though. Hope you don't go too crazy ironing out the bugs...oh, uh too late?


----------



## Jade Tigress

Oops! No edit post button either. I meant to add -  What's up with Spider Girl everywhere? lol!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Clear cache & cookies, restart browser
If it persists, let me know what browser you are using.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Ok. That seemed to do the trick. Thank You. :asian:


----------



## Shodan

Looks good, but I can't seem to attach a picture- it says I'm okayed to do so, but I don't see a place to click on to download the file........??  Thanks!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Adding attachments is a feature only available to supporting members.
If you have the ability, you'll see either/or a paperclip icon, and/or the text "attach files" under additional options below the submit button.


Interestingly enough, I found the SpellChecker. Seems it's only available for IE users.


----------



## Andrew Green

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Interestingly enough, I found the SpellChecker. Seems it's only available for IE users.



Guess it figures anyone still using Internet Explorer is not so bright and need all the help they can get, sort of like a handicap to try and close the gap between them and the smart people


----------



## Jade Tigress

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Guess it figures anyone still using Internet Explorer is not so bright and need all the help they can get, sort of like a handicap to try and close the gap between them and the smart people




 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

DNS looks to be 99% done updating (only say 300kb traffic on old site in last 24 hours. Thats vedy gud!)

*Current Unresolved Issues:
*
Still to be fixed:
- The Arcade.
- Couple of graphic's missing in master template.
- "art" bit of profile displayed on each post disappeared
- PHP bits in code need to be parsed


If you are having problems with features, display, etc, before posting, please try the following:
 - clearing your browsers cache and cookies. 
 - restarting your browser
 - rebooting your system (if it hasn't been rebooted prior to Monday)
 - Login then logout, then login again.

If you are still having problems, please include which web browser and it's version that you are running, as well as your OS. If you are running an older browser, we recomend you upgrade as certain features are only functional under the newest generation of browsers.


----------



## Shodan

Well.......the screen says "You may post attachments" and there is an attach files area, but I don't see anything to click on like before- it's in the Ladies Locker Room area where I've always been able to attach photos so far......

  Thanks


----------



## Bigshadow

Page doesn't show martial arts/rank under location.  It really isn't important, but it would be nice to know.


----------



## Navarre

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Page doesn't show martial arts/rank under location.  It really isn't important, but it would be nice to know.



Yes, Egg had asked about that earlier. I liked it, as it let me know who I could safely mock without being afraid someone would come kick my @$$.  Will we get this back?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Its on the list


----------



## Bigshadow

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Its on the list



Sorry for the double post.  I had only skimmed through the pages.


----------



## Shodan

I was able to post pictures in Explorer, but not in Netscape where I usually post them from......hmmmm.....


----------



## Jade Tigress

When I visit the forum I always view new posts. Both yesterday and today there have been more than 1 page of new posts but when I click for the next page I get the "no results found" search error. Some of the other weird things I've seen seem to vanish by the next day. (For example I've seen the spider-girl avatar and the asian smilie in place of rep boxes lol! Today I have a little arrow instead of a reply to post button) Didn't do this today but I have cleared cookies and cache, rebooted, and logged out and back on again. Using Windows XP and Mozilla.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I increased the time out from 15 to 30 minutes to see if that helps.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Thank you sir. :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I increased the time out from 15 to 30 minutes to see if that helps.


Yea!  Hip-hip haurah


----------



## terryl965

OK I'm trying to give someone a good rep. point and it say's spead your points around before I can give them one why. It Arnisador and Samantha,it makes no sense to me about this can somebody explain. I do not give out alot.
Terry


----------



## Lisa

terryl965 said:
			
		

> OK I'm trying to give someone a good rep. point and it say's spead your points around before I can give them one why. It Arnisador and Samantha,it makes no sense to me about this can somebody explain. I do not give out alot.
> Terry


 
You can only rep someone every 10 times... so once you rep them, you must rep 10 other people before you can give those people rep again.  Look at your user cp and see how far back it has been since you last repped them


----------



## terryl965

Lisa said:
			
		

> You can only rep someone every 10 times... so once you rep them, you must rep 10 other people before you can give those people rep again. Look at your user cp and see how far back it has been since you last repped them


 
OK thanks for the insight.
Terry


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Current Unresolved Issues:
*
 Still to be fixed:
 - The Arcade. - *Waiting on updated software release.*
 - "art" bit of profile displayed on each post disappeared - *Looking for information on redisplkaying it, but limiting display size.
*- Formatting Issue -* Researching.
* 

 If you are having problems with features, display, etc, before posting, please try the following:
  - clearing your browsers cache and cookies. 
  - restarting your browser
  - rebooting your system (if it hasn't been rebooted prior to Monday)
  - Login then logout, then login again.

 If you are still having problems, please include which web browser and it's version that you are running, as well as your OS. If you are running an older browser, we recomend you upgrade as certain features are only functional under the newest generation of browsers.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Um, Bob? ... My avatar's gone.

There's just a green rep pip in it's place. Noticed it yesterday afternoon and thought I'd wait til today before reporting it as in the past those flukes have been gone by the following day, but not this time. :idunno:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I can see it ok. Just checked with FF and IE.
Anyone else?


----------



## Navarre

Looks fine to me on IE.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I've never had a problem with graphix.  I use Lynx.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Hmmm....Ok. It's back. ??? I get the weirdest things since the move. I love the new changes but I get flukes with images on the forum all the time. Usually stuff like rep pips looking like icons of some sort. Like I said, it ends up back to normal the following day. But this time it was my avatar and it still hadn't changed. Of course, just like calling the doctor when you're sick and getting to the office to find your symptoms have gone, I reported this and now it's back. Oh well. Thanks for looking into it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The server is unfortunately a bit underpowered, so I tend to believe that the little lag, and occational goofed up image are a result of too much demand on the system.  I'm hoping to do a little streamlining shortly, and looking at upgrading the server in the spring to deal with the issues.


----------

